# PC Games 1/14: Das Jahr der PC-Spieler + Vollversion Patrizier 4 + Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls



## Petra_Froehlich (21. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 1/14: Das Jahr der PC-Spieler + Vollversion Patrizier 4 + Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 1/14: Das Jahr der PC-Spieler + Vollversion Patrizier 4 + Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls


----------



## Monalye (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich versteh das hier gerade nicht:

PC Games Extended:.......und nützlichen *Patrizier 2-Tipps*
Top-Vollversion auf DVD: *Patrizier 4 *- ausgezeichnete Wirtschaftssimulation mit liebevoll gestalteter Spielwelt, glaubwürdigem Handelssystem und großem Umfang!

Was soll man mit nützlichen Patrizier 2 Tipps, wenn die Vollversion Patrizier 4 ist, klingt nicht danach, das sich die Extended diesmal für den Guide lohnen würde


----------



## Zerwas75 (22. Dezember 2013)

Grüß euch, ich habe die DVD (es ist nur eine) gestern eingelegt und finde die Installationsroutine für Patrizier4 nicht. Im Menu wie in der Explorerstruktur.  Code Anfrage hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Auf meiner CD sehe ich lediglich unter Toolc VLC und ansonsten die Videoberichte. Nun wollte ich ausgerechnet dieses Spiel einmal installieren.....


----------



## xhadesx2003 (22. Dezember 2013)

"Vollversion auf DVD" ..

auf meiner DVD ist Patrizier IV auch nicht zu finden. Nur Videos und VLC als Tool 

So, hab nochmal geschaut:

*Die DVDs wurden beim zusammenstellen der Zeitschrift vertauscht. Was die normale HEFT DVD (inkl. Patrizier4) sein sollte ist aber die 2.DVD der EXTENDED AUSGABE. *

Edit Nr. 2: Das Cover der DVD in der Ausgabe ist das Richtige, nur der Inhalt (2.DVD) nicht. Die Extended Version hat wohl ein "Diablo Reaper of Soul Cover". Da ist wohl was im Presswerk falsch gelaufen.


----------



## martini106 (22. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir war auch nicht die Vollversion von Partizier 4 auf der Heft DVD


----------



## peromerk (22. Dezember 2013)

Gleiches Problem - Vollversions-DVD enthält keine Vollversion. Leider funktioniert der Code auch nicht für die Downloadversion, sodass man sich nicht einmal darüber eine funktionierende Vollversion verschaffen kann.

Und nun?


----------



## Teumdonis (22. Dezember 2013)

jopp bei mir war auch nur die Extended DVD mit dem normalen Cover drin


----------



## peromerk (22. Dezember 2013)

Gerade gesehen: Im Forum gibt es noch einen zweiten Thread, der sich mit dem Thema befasst. Aber auch dort gibt es im Moment keine weiteren Informationen.


----------



## Paikuhan (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Mitarbeiter bei der PC Games,

ich habe eure Zeitschrift im Abo und bin damit im Grunde sehr zufrieden. Jedoch ärgert es mich jedesmal wieder Artikel mit weinerlichen Kommentaren zum Klassenkampf Konsole gegen PC zu lesen. Habt Ihr als Redakteure das denn wirklich nötig?

Wenn in Foren und Blogs solcherlei Kleinkindereien "besprochen" werden so gehört das - leider - zum normal Internet-Ton; Ihr als Berichtende müsstet doch darüber stehen. Und gerade habe ich den Beitrag zum Spielejahr 2014 in eurem Heft gelesen und bin einmal wieder bestürzt wie Ihr leidet. Anstatt sich darüber zu freuen, dass wir Spieler so eine große Auswahl an Möglichkeiten haben und dass es so einen Wettbewerb auf dem Markt gibt, stellt Ihr euch verbal in eine Ecke und jammert... Konsolen bremsen Spieleentwicklung, PC-Spiele sehen viel besser aus und Maus/Tastatur-Eingaben sind ja eh viel cooler und präziser - oder im Internetjargon: mimimimi
Jedesmal wenn ihr ein Spiel auf einer Konsole testen musstet, wird diese leidvolle Erfahrung zum Thema eines ganzen Absatzes.
Als wenn kein Redakteur privat eine Konsole - und sei es nur im Wohnzimmer eines Bekannten - dulden würde.

2014 wird ein gutes Jahr. !Punkt!
Es kommen viele neue, gute (?) Spiele heraus und das auf fast allen Plattformen. Jaja ihr seid die PCGames; dann berichtet halt nur über PC-Spiele aber stellt euch nicht in Ecke und jammert bloß weil es keinen riesigen PC-Launch geben kann. Und nur weil sich keine Schlangen bilden wenn eine neue 700,- € Grafikkarte rauskommt, ist "der" PC nicht weniger beliebt.
Der PC ist nun mal in der Gesellschaft uninteressanter, da ein aktueller PC - auch um aktuellen Konsolen überlegen zu sein - ein heiden Geld kostet. Und nicht jeder will im Jahrestetakt neue Hardware kaufen um dann auf seinem Bürostuhl in der gleichen Position wie auf der Arbeit zu sitzen und zu spielen. Und ja Tabletts, Smartphones und bald die Steammachines erlauben auch das zocken im Wohnzimmer, sie bilden jedoch auch wieder Konurrenz für den PC.
Die PS3 und die Xbox 360 sind auch heute noch gute Hardware und leisten für ihre 6/7 Jahre mehr als vergleichbare alte PCs. Und die PS4/XboxOne werden auch in 7 Jahren noch dann aktuelle Spiele super darstellen können, werden das auch aktuelle PCs tun?
Ich habe einen PC (wer hat das nicht?) und sowohl PS3 wie auch Xbox360. Und ich benutze sie alle. Ja sogar noch meine gute alte PS2.
Und wenn Valve seine Steammachines auf den Markt bringt, dann sind das auch keine PCs, sondern Konsolen. Proprietäre Hardware, die sich genauso verhalten wird wie Microsofts PC-Ersatz.

Es wird den PC immer geben und es werden immer gute Spiele auf ihm zu spielen sein. Also jammert nicht soviel herum, sondern schreibt neutral. Sagt den Leuten, dass es egal ist, worauf sie spielen; Hauptsache sie teilen die gleiche Begeisterung für dieses Medium, diese Kunstform wie wir anderen auch.

das war mein Senf zur aktuellen Ausgabe.

mfg Paikuhan


----------



## FlorianStangl (22. Dezember 2013)

Zum Thema Heft-DVDs: Danke für die Hinweise, ich habe die Kollegen informiert, mit Infos kann es wegen des heutigen Sonntags und Weihnachtsurlauben etwas dauern - aber das wird geklärt und ich bin sicher, dass jeder Abonnent/Käufer die Vollversion bzw. korrekte DVDs erhält. Tut uns Leid, wir wünschen euch dennoch frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Zerwas75 (23. Dezember 2013)

Danke für das Feedback. Ich bin gespannt wie die Abonnenten informiert werden. Nichts desto trotz angenehme Feiertage an die Redaktion.


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2013)

Zerwas75 schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback. Ich bin gespannt wie die Abonnenten informiert werden. Nichts desto trotz angenehme Feiertage an die Redaktion.


 
Abonewsletter?
Wobei das Ding ist das nicht alle betroffen sind, ich bin schon am Geld scheffeln


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (23. Dezember 2013)

*DVD / Vollversion Patrizier 4 / Update 23.12.2013*

Hallo zusammen,

 vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Nach aktuellem Stand ist (zum Glück) nur eine bestimmte Charge der Abo-Auflage betroffen - viele Leser können spielen, denn seit dem Wochenende wurden schon Hunderte von Vollversions-Keys abgerufen.

 Unsere Produktion prüft bereits in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Presswerk, was genau passiert ist. Wie Kollege Stangl schon schrieb: Natürlich bekommt jeder Betroffene eine korrekte DVD, das ist ja selbstverständlich.

 Wir können sicher noch vor Weihnachten ein Update geben und werden auch die Abonnenten via Newsletter benachrichtigen.

 Petra
 PC Games


----------



## Exar-K (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann übrigens auch bestätigen, dass die falsche DVD meinem USK18-Abo entspringt.

Wenn irgendwie möglich, würde mir ein Steamkey des Spiels reichen. Eine neue DVD wäre nicht nötig.
Ok, Rossis Welt müsstet ihr diesen Monat dann noch online zugänglich machen.


----------



## Icewolf (26. Dezember 2013)

Muß man sich melden wenn man die falsche DVD bekommen hat?
Wenn ja, beim Kundenservices?
Oder geht das automatisch mit der Charge je nachdem welche man bekommen hat.


----------



## Martinroessler (26. Dezember 2013)

Icewolf schrieb:


> Muß man sich melden wenn man die falsche DVD bekommen hat?
> Wenn ja, beim Kundenservices?
> Oder geht das automatisch mit der Charge je nachdem welche man bekommen hat.


http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-z...2014-dvd-master-vertauscht-3.html#post9680395


----------



## Sharan (28. Dezember 2013)

D3 ist eine der Top Themen?

Aha...mir fallen da ne Handvoll Spiele ein die nahezu Zeitgleich erscheinen und 1000 mal mehr hermachen als der aufgewärmte Blizz-Käse....


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2013)

Dennoch wurde noch nicht erklärt, was man bei einer Vollversion Patrizier 4 mit einem Guide in der Extended zu Patrizier 2 anfangen soll....


----------



## MarcBrehme (28. Dezember 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Dennoch wurde noch nicht erklärt, was man bei einer Vollversion Patrizier 4 mit einem Guide in der Extended zu Patrizier 2 anfangen soll....


 Es gibt keine Patrizier-2-Tipps in der Extended. Patrizier 2 ist der Meisterwerke-Artikel. Und in der Extended sind natürlich Tipps zu unserer Vollversion Patrizier 4.


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2013)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Patrizier-2-Tipps in der Extended. Patrizier 2 ist der Meisterwerke-Artikel. Und in der Extended sind natürlich Tipps zu unserer Vollversion Patrizier 4.


 
Ja, ich dachte mir sowas ähnliches, aber der Text dieses Artikels hier zu diesem Thread hat mich irritiert, ich kopiers nochmal rein:

*PC Games Extended: mit zweiter DVD und 32 Seiten extra - unter anderem Reports (Humble Bundle, Emotionen durch Spiele), nützliche Guides (Windows 8.1-Spieletuning), großem Mod-Special und nützlichen Patrizier 2-Tipps
Top-Vollversion auf DVD: Patrizier 4 - ausgezeichnete Wirtschaftssimulation mit liebevoll gestalteter Spielwelt, glaubwürdigem Handelssystem und großem Umfang! Lest hier den PC-Games-Test
*


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2013)

Ach, bei der Extended sind jetzt auch noch Reports und Specials drin, die in der normalen Ausgabe für Arme nicht drin sind????? 


So langsam ist das Maß voll. Ich werde mein Abo der normalen Popelversion wohl kündigen. Genug ist genug. Wenn ich nur Tests und Vorschauen lesen will, kann ich das auch umsonst auf der Webseite machen....


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2013)

In der Extended sind schon länger die Guides zu den Vollversionen drinnen, was ich auch immer total blöd finde, wenn mir eine VW richtig gut gefällt... dann "muss" ich fast die Extended kaufen, damit ich die Tipps dazu lesen kann  auch die Skyrim Tipps und Mods waren oft toll in der Extended, die hab ich mir sogar ausgeschnitten und in meiner Skyrim-Mappe gesammelt...aber sowas ist halt auch immer nur in der Extended


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2013)

1) Ich bekomme immer noch keinen Abo-Newsletter, obwohl ich das schon per E-Mail unter Angabe meiner Kundennummer erfragt habe.....
2) Ich habe seit Jahren kein einziges Angebot als Abonnent bekommen, auf die Extended Version "upzugraden". Scheinbar hat man die Marketingabteilung bzw. den CRM bei computec schon wegrationalisiert (siehe auch Punkt 3)... 
3) Ich habe in 10 Jahren Abonnement kein einziges Dankeschön oder irgendeine besondere Aufmerksamkeit von Seiten des Verlages bekommen. Das nenne ich mal gelungene Kundenbindung.... 
4) Ich finde das Konzept schon abenteuerlich und schlicht kundenfeindlich, dass man KERNINHALTE aus einem Heft in der Standardversion entfernt, um sie in einer Extendedversion extra zu verkaufen. Es ist mir schleierhaft, wie man sich als Redaktion über Day-One DLCs usw. in Spielen mokieren kann, wenn man exakt dasselbe Konzept mit der eigenen Zeitschrift verfolgt. Da bekommt man nämlich beim Kauf einer "Standardversion" auch nicht den kompletten Inhalt. Das ist plumpe Geldmacherei.... 

-> Abo kündigen. Es reicht.


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es ist mir schleierhaft, wie man sich als Redaktion über Day-One DLCs usw. in Spielen mokieren kann, wenn man exakt dasselbe Konzept mit der eigenen Zeitschrift verfolgt. Da bekommt man nämlich beim Kauf einer "Standardversion" auch nicht den kompletten Inhalt. Das ist plumpe Geldmacherei....



Guter Gedanke, damit hast du eigentlich Recht


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ach, bei der Extended sind jetzt auch noch Reports und Specials drin, die in der normalen Ausgabe für Arme nicht drin sind?????


 
Jep. Und zwar handelt es sich dabei ausschließlich Artikel, die es online schon längst für lau zu lesen gibt:
Humble Bundle
Emotionen
 
Davon abgesehen: Was ist so verwerflich daran, den Käufern der teureren Extended-Edition einen Mehrwert bieten zu wollen? Mehr Geld, mehr Leistung - ist dir dieses Konzept derart fremd?


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Jep. Und zwar handelt es sich dabei ausschließlich Artikel, die es online schon längst für lau zu lesen gibt:
> Humble Bundle
> Emotionen
> 
> Davon abgesehen: Was ist so verwerflich daran, den Käufern der teureren Extended-Edition einen Mehrwert bieten zu wollen? Mehr Geld, mehr Leistung - ist dir dieses Konzept derart fremd?



Das ist schon richtig, mehr Geld mehr Leistung, aber das die Tipps und Tricks zur Vollversion, die es ja ab der DVD-Ausgabe gibt, nur in der Extended zu lesen sind, hat mich schon öfter richtig geärgert. Kam mir öfters so vor wie: "wenn du mit der Vollversion in diesem Heft auch was anfangen können möchtest, musst du die Extended kaufen"

Ansonsten versteh ich natürlich das Prinzip mehr Geld, mehr Leistung

Dennoch ist mir an deinen Worten grad etwas aufgefallen... wenn man in der Extended "nur" Zusatzinhalte lesen könnte, die man auch online für "lau" finden kann, wäre doch jeder "Extended-Käufer" nicht ganz richtig im Kopf, dafür über einen Euro mehr zu berappen, als für die Standard-Ausgabe. Also ganz richtig kann das auch nicht sein


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Jep. Und zwar handelt es sich dabei ausschließlich Artikel, die es online schon längst für lau zu lesen gibt:
> Humble Bundle
> Emotionen
> 
> Davon abgesehen: Was ist so verwerflich daran, den Käufern der teureren Extended-Edition einen Mehrwert bieten zu wollen? Mehr Geld, mehr Leistung - ist dir dieses Konzept derart fremd?


 
Die Frage ist doch eher, warum es überhaupt eine Extended-Version gibt....

Ich kenne kein anderes Spielemagazin, bei dem es so einen Unsinn gibt. Wenn ich eine PC Games kaufe, dann will ich den vollen redaktionellen Umfang zu einer klaren Preisstruktur. Wer meint, durch verschiedene Versionen Preiserhöhungen durch die Hintertür einführen zu müssen, der sieht mich nicht als gleichberechtigten Geschäftspartner, sondern  als dummen Kunden. Das finde ich schlicht nicht gut, weil es einfach so unnötig ist. Wenn der Verlag meint, dass die PC Games zu billig ist, dann soll sie einfach den Preis erhöhen. Aber bitte nicht den "Day-One-DLC" Unsinn nachmachen......

Dass es die Artikel aus dem Magazin auch online gibt, ist übrigens ein Grund mehr, das Abo zu kündigen. Das sage ich schon seit langem....wofür ein Printmagazin kaufen, wenn es alle Texte und Videos in gleicher oder leicht gekürzter Form auch online gibt???


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dass es die Artikel aus dem Magazin auch online gibt, ist übrigens ein Grund mehr, das Abo zu kündigen. Das sage ich schon seit langem....wofür ein Printmagazin kaufen, wenn es alle Texte und Videos in gleicher oder leicht gekürzter Form auch online gibt???



So gut wie keinen, Print-Magazine sind eben nun mal tot. Das Heft hat die Vorteile, dass es:
1. zu 100% PC-Themen umfasst.
2. interessante Artikel eines Monats gebündelt und optisch hübsch aufbereitet zusammenfasst.
3. dem Leser Papier in die Hand gibt, der nicht so gerne lange Texte am Bildschirm liest.

Inhalte exklusiv fürs Heft zu produzieren, die niemals und unter keinem Umständen nicht auf der Webseite erscheinen, können wir uns in 99% aller Fälle nicht mehr erlauben. Das ist verschwendete Liebesmüh und rechnet sich angesichts der Heft-Verkaufszahlen wirtschaftlich nicht.


----------



## gamersince1984 (29. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So gut wie keinen, Print-Magazine sind eben nun mal tot. Das Heft hat die Vorteile, dass es:
> 1. zu 100% PC-Themen umfasst.
> 2. interessante Artikel eines Monats gebündelt und optisch hübsch aufbereitet zusammenfasst.
> 3. dem Leser Papier in die Hand gibt, der nicht so gerne lange Texte am Bildschirm liest.
> ...


 
Interessant zu wissen, daß ihr ein Produkt verkauft, an das ihr selber nicht mehr glaubt. Bravo, so gewinnt man bestimmt keine neuen Kunden, sondern schlägt die, die man noch hat, auch noch vor den Kopf. Somit ist das Heft nur noch ein Abfallprodukt der Internetseite?


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2013)

gamersince1984 schrieb:


> Interessant zu wissen, daß ihr ein Produkt verkauft, an das ihr selber nicht mehr glaubt. Bravo, so gewinnt man bestimmt keine neuen Kunden, sondern schlägt die, die man noch hat, auch noch vor den Kopf. Somit ist das Heft nur noch ein Abfallprodukt der Internetseite?


 
hast du mal irgendwann die IVW-Zahlen gesehen?
Generell, von allen

Wenn das nicht grade so Zeug wie Landlust ist sieht Print nicht wirklich toll aus


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Dezember 2013)

gamersince1984 schrieb:


> Interessant zu wissen, daß ihr ein Produkt verkauft, an das ihr selber nicht mehr glaubt. Bravo, so gewinnt man bestimmt keine neuen Kunden, sondern schlägt die, die man noch hat, auch noch vor den Kopf. Somit ist das Heft nur noch ein Abfallprodukt der Internetseite?


 
Print ist tot, das ist Fakt. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich nicht mehr an das Heft "glaube". Die Entwicklung der letzten 15 Jahre hat einfach gezeigt, dass sich gedruckte Hefte zu einem digitalen Hobby à la Computerspiele nicht mehr so gut verkaufen wie zuvor. Ergo ist es doch ganz logisch, dass unser Verlag sein Augenmerk auf Formen der Berichterstattung legt, die mehr Erfolg versprechen, ergo das Internet oder die Heft-Auslieferung per App. Wenn wir unseren "Glauben" an das Heft verloren hätten, würden wir den Verkauf einstellen. Aber man muss ja mal realistisch bleiben und das heißt in diesem Fall: Wenn wir nur noch exklusiv Inhalte fürs Heft produzieren, sind wir nicht konkurrenzfähig. Darf man sich das nicht eingestehen? 

Das Heft ist dadurch aber noch lange keine pure Resteverwertung, im Gegenteil erscheinen viele Artikel dort zuerst. Interessant ist zudem das eine Prozent, das es in dieser Form nicht auf die Webseite schafft: Rückblicke (Vor 10 Jahren, Meisterwerke, zeitexklusive Titelstorys), Rossis Leserbrief-Seiten, Kolumnen, Einkaufsführer, etc.


----------



## Monalye (29. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So gut wie keinen, Print-Magazine sind eben nun mal tot. Das Heft hat die Vorteile, dass es:
> 1. zu 100% PC-Themen umfasst.
> 2. interessante Artikel eines Monats gebündelt und optisch hübsch aufbereitet zusammenfasst.
> 3. dem Leser Papier in die Hand gibt, der nicht so gerne lange Texte am Bildschirm liest.
> ...



Oder so wie einem Leser wie mir, der das Heft gerne immer wieder mit nimmt. Das fängt schon damit an, das ich mich, gleich nachdem ich das Heft gekauft habe, gemütlich in ein Kaffeehaus (besser noch im Sommer in einen Gastgarten) hocke und als erstes mal ganz hinten Rossis Rumpelkammer lese. Dann kommt das Heft immer im Rucksack mit zur Arbeit, wo ich gerne in den Pausen schmöker und abschalte, ausserdem kommt es immer mit wenn ich zb. zum Arzt gehe... während andere lustlos in 2 Jahre alten Zeitschriften rumblättern, vergeht für mich die Zeit des Wartens viel schneller und interessanter 

Darum mag ich ein gedrucktes Heft immer viel lieber, ausserdem "befriedige" ich damit ein wenig meine Sammelleidenschaft, Vollversionen werden immer ordentlich in meinen DVD-Koffer geordnet und die Zeitschriften füllen auch schon einige Regale (war übrigens recht unlustig beim Siedeln, die vom Übersiedelungsunternehmen müssen geglaubt haben, ich hab' einen Knall )



PeterBathge schrieb:


> _Print ist tot, das ist Fakt._ Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich nicht mehr an das Heft "glaube". Die Entwicklung der letzten 15 Jahre hat einfach gezeigt, dass sich gedruckte Hefte zu einem digitalen Hobby à la Computerspiele nicht mehr so gut verkaufen wie zuvor. Ergo ist es doch ganz logisch, dass unser Verlag sein Augenmerk auf Formen der Berichterstattung legt, die mehr Erfolg versprechen, ergo das Internet oder die Heft-Auslieferung per App. Wenn wir unseren "Glauben" an das Heft verloren hätten, würden wir den Verkauf einstellen. Aber man muss ja mal realistisch bleiben und das heißt in diesem Fall: Wenn wir nur noch exklusiv Inhalte fürs Heft produzieren, sind wir nicht konkurrenzfähig. Darf man sich das nicht eingestehen?
> 
> Das Heft ist dadurch aber noch lange keine pure Resteverwertung, im Gegenteil erscheinen viele Artikel dort zuerst. _Interessant ist zudem das eine Prozent, das es in dieser Form nicht auf die Webseite schafft: Rückblicke (Vor 10 Jahren, Meisterwerke, zeitexklusive Titelstorys), Rossis Leserbrief-Seiten, Kolumnen, Einkaufsführer, etc._



Hoffentlich werden die Hefte nicht früher oder später mal überhaupt eingestellt, weil es sich nicht mehr lohnt, das wäre ja mal echt bitter 

Genau diese Artikel, die du hier aufzählst, machen das Heft richtig interessant


----------



## unkraut69 (31. Dezember 2013)

Super Idee, Patrizier IV als Vollversion!! Das habe ich damals schon in den ersten Versionen sehr ausführlich gespielt. Bei mir war leider der Schlüssel ungültig. der mir auf PCGames.de zu dem Regkey verhelfen sollte (definitiv keine falsche Eingabe)! Das Heft wurde im Supermarkt gekauft. 

Habe es mir jetzt einfach über Steam geholt, da die ganzen Tipps im Heft mich so rührselig gemacht haben,die guten alten Zeiten und so... <3


----------



## LordCrash (31. Dezember 2013)

unkraut69 schrieb:


> Super Idee, Patrizier IV als Vollversion!! Das habe ich damals schon in den ersten Versionen sehr ausführlich gespielt. Bei mir war leider der Schlüssel ungültig. der mir auf PCGames.de zu dem Regkey verhelfen sollte (definitiv keine falsche Eingabe)! Das Heft wurde im Supermarkt gekauft.
> 
> Habe es mir jetzt einfach über Steam geholt, da die ganzen Tipps im Heft mich so rührselig gemacht haben,die guten alten Zeiten und so... <3


 Es gab auf der Regseite von PC-Games.de ein Dropdownmenü, bei dem man zwischen Downloadversion und DVD-Version wählen konnte. Je nach Heftversion gilt der Code nur für eine der beiden Versionen. Kannst es ja noch mal probieren, obwohl du jetzt schon eine Steamversion hast...


----------



## unkraut69 (31. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es gab auf der Regseite von PC-Games.de ein Dropdownmenü, bei dem man zwischen Downloadversion und DVD-Version wählen konnte. Je nach Heftversion gilt der Code nur für eine der beiden Versionen. Kannst es ja noch mal probieren, obwohl du jetzt schon eine Steamversion hast...


 
Ich fasse es nicht, bin ich doch zu blöd gewesen xD
Danke für den Tipp, dann hab ich eine Version zum verschenken - und wieder etwas schlauer geworden.


----------



## Monalye (9. Januar 2014)

Vor lauter Stress, hab' ich in dieser Ausgabe noch keinen einzigen Buchstaben gelesen, obwohl ich sie schon eine Woche da rumliegen habe . Aber grad vorhin hab ich es geschafft, wenigstens mal die DVD rauszutrennen, die werd ich mir jetzt mal ansehen 

Heute zb. hab' ich in der Küche eine Unterbauleuchte angeschlossen und montiert, endlich mal die Karnische im Schlafzimmer montiert und den Vorhang aufgehängt und meinen PC-Tisch umgebaut. Ich hab' die ausziehbare Tastaturlade schräg gestellt und angeschraubt, ich kann einfach nicht spielen, wenn das Keyboard gerade auf dem Schreibtisch liegt.  Vorne hab ich dann noch zwei Winkel montiert, die verhindern, das das Keyboard durch die Schräglage runter rutscht. Voll cool geworden und uuurgemütlich


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Januar 2014)

@Monalye
Kurze Frage, auch wenns offtopic ist  
Was ist eine Karnische?


----------



## Monalye (9. Januar 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> @Monalye
> Kurze Frage, auch wenns offtopic ist
> Was ist eine Karnische?



Hm, auch meine Clankollegen aus Tirol haben mich das gefragt, ich dachte eigentlich, das das ein gebräuchlicher Ausdruck ist...
Ich hab' das jetzt mal gegoogelt und diese Duden-Erklärung dafür gefunden Duden | Karnische | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft
in Deutschland sagt man vielleicht "Gardinenleiste", so wie es da im Text steht ... seh grad, da steht dabei "österreichisch" 
War übrigens echt olympisch... eine 250 cm Leiste alleine an die Decke montieren, ohne jemanden zu haben, der halten hilft


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hm, auch meine Clankollegen aus Tirol haben mich das gefragt, ich dachte eigentlich, das das ein gebräuchlicher Ausdruck ist...
> Ich hab' das jetzt mal gegoogelt und diese Duden-Erklärung dafür gefunden Duden | Karnische | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft
> in Deutschland sagt man vielleicht "Gardinenleiste", so wie es da im Text steht ... seh grad, da steht dabei "österreichisch"
> War übrigens echt olympisch... eine 250 cm Leiste alleine an die Decke montieren, ohne jemanden zu haben, der halten hilft


 
Man lernt nie aus, hab den Begriff noch kein einziges Mal gehört.


----------



## Briareos (10. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher, warum es überhaupt eine Extended-Version gibt....


Die Frage ist hier wohl eher: Warum gibt es noch die Magazin- bzw. Standard-DVD-Ausgabe?

I)ch persönlich kaufe immer die Extended, einfach weil das für mich die "normale" PC-Games-Ausgabe ist.


----------



## vandewolf (12. März 2014)

Scheiße, kann ich das Heft noch kaufen?


----------



## Enisra (12. März 2014)

vandewolf schrieb:


> Scheiße, kann ich das Heft noch kaufen?


 
Protipp
1. Am besten ein Abo abschließen um nie wieder ein Heft zu verpassen 
2. in der Aktuellen PCGH ist P4 auch wieder in der VV enthalten


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. März 2014)

vandewolf schrieb:


> Scheiße, kann ich das Heft noch kaufen?


 
Klar doch, kannst es hier nachbestellen:
Monatsausgaben - Heftbestellung - PC Games Abos zur Auswahl


----------



## vandewolf (13. März 2014)

Sehr schön, danke .


An Abo besteht kein Interesse, nur an P4 ....


----------



## vandewolf (13. März 2014)

EDIT:

 Hm,

 das P4 ist aber ohne das Add-On "Aufstieg einer Dynastie", oder?
 Hätte das schon gerne von Anfang an dabei

 Wie bekomm ich das den noch günstig ran?
Bei Steam ist es ja für glaub 30€ zu haben ...


----------



## Enisra (13. März 2014)

Nein, das Ding ist Ohne Addon
Außerdem ist Steam nicht die einzige Quelle für Spiele


----------



## vandewolf (13. März 2014)

Habs vorhin gerade gesehen, hatte das Heft in der Hand....




Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Steam nicht die einzige Quelle für Spiele


 

 Sicherlich.
 Am ende benutze ich Steam eh nur wen ich unbedingt muss.


----------



## vandewolf (14. März 2014)

Vielen Dank lieber Gott!
75% auf die Gold Edition.

Enthält 2 Artikel: 

- Patrician IV - Steam Special Edition
- Patrician IV: Rise of a Dynasty


----------

